# الخيانة الزوجيه



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

انا طالب مساعدتكم وارئكم 
لى صديقه متزوجة ولديها ابنان 14. 15 سنه وحسب كلام الصديقة ان زوجها ليس بالزوج السئ ولكنه لا يشبع رغبتها العاطفية والجسدية    وعن طريق الصدفه عرفت منها انها على علاقه برجل أخر وصلت الى العلاقة الجسديه وهذا الرجل هو زوج صديقتها الوحيدة    المهم بعد العديد من المحاولات وتدخل اب كاهن انقطعت العلاقة بينهم لمده أكثر اربع شهور  ولاكن للأسف بدأت العلاقة تعود تانى بحجه أننا هنفضل نحب بعض فقط وموش هنغلط تانى انا ثائر جدا على الصديقة وراغب فى مقاطعتها نهائيا وهناك رأى آخر داخلى طيب مانت لو سيبتها هتكون مقصر  وأنا موش نافع ابلغ حد لأنى ببساطه الى ستره ربنا موش لازم انا افضحه كمان موش عارف ايه النتائج الى ممكن تحصل 
أرجوكم ان ترشدوني ماذا افعل لأنى خلصت كل الى عندى وبقيت قدام طريقين أما اتركها أو أبقى متابع لها وهى طالبه أننا نفضل أصدقاء وأنا موش متخيل أبقى عليها وأنا عارف دا وساكت 
شكرًا ليكم


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> انا طالب مساعدتكم وارئكم
> لى صديقه متزوجة ولديها ابنان 14. 15 سنه وحسب كلام الصديقة ان زوجها ليس بالزوج السئ ولكنه لا يشبع رغبتها العاطفية والجسدية    وعن طريق الصدفه عرفت منها انها على علاقه برجل أخر وصلت الى العلاقة الجسديه وهذا الرجل هو زوج صديقتها الوحيدة    المهم بعد العديد من المحاولات وتدخل اب كاهن انقطعت العلاقة بينهم لمده أكثر اربع شهور  ولاكن للأسف بدأت العلاقة تعود تانى بحجه أننا هنفضل نحب بعض فقط وموش هنغلط تانى انا ثائر جدا على الصديقة وراغب فى مقاطعتها نهائيا وهناك رأى آخر داخلى طيب مانت لو سيبتها هتكون مقصر  وأنا موش نافع ابلغ حد لأنى ببساطه الى ستره ربنا موش لازم انا افضحه كمان موش عارف ايه النتائج الى ممكن تحصل
> أرجوكم ان ترشدوني ماذا افعل لأنى خلصت كل الى عندى وبقيت قدام طريقين أما اتركها أو أبقى متابع لها وهى طالبه أننا نفضل أصدقاء وأنا موش متخيل أبقى عليها وأنا عارف دا وساكت
> شكرًا ليكم



صعب اجاوبك بصراحة....

سكوتك هو اه ستر ليها لكنه برضو ظلم لزوجها....بس يمكن هو ظالمها فعلاً....
معرفش هو مش قادر يشبعها ليه؟ هل هو رخم؟ وﻻ هو بيعمل اللي يقدر عليه وبالتالي ﻻزم هي تعذره؟
كمان منعرفش رد فعله لو انت قلت له هيكون ايه؟ هل هيكون تدارك الموضوع وﻻ الخراب التام....

اعتقد لو انا مكانك....اسلم حاجة هتكون اني هافضل اواجه صديقتي دي قدام نفسها، وافضل اوبخها لحد ما تتوقف هي وتحل مشكلتها...لو كرهتني بقى خلاص هي حرة انا اديت واجبي....
معرفش بقى كمان مدى قدرة الكهنة على التدخل...يعني هل فيه كاهن قريب منهم...هل هم بيسمعوا للكهنة اصلاً...

المهم هدفك يكون حل دائم....يعني ايه اللي مضايق الست، وكمان حل حاسم وجذري لمشكلة الخيانة اللي هي بتعملها....المسكنات مش هتنفع


----------



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

انا موش عارف أقولك عيب جوزها ايه بس ممكن اقول انه عيب معظم الأزواج. انه متزوج واحده بنت اصل من الكنيسه ودا بيخلى الراجل موش متخيل انه مرآته ممكن تشوف حل تانى وكمان معظمنا موش بيكون متعلم ازاى يحب يعنى انا عارف كويس جدا ان زوجها بيحبها وهى كمان عارفه دا بس هو فاشل فى التعبير على حبه ومع ذلك هى غلطانه وطبعا الراجل زوج صديقتها ضغط عليها حسب رؤيتها جامد جدا وبدا الموضوع أننا بنرتاح لم نحكى مع بعض وقبل ما تقول لى هدد الشخص التانى دا حصل لأكن كان فى منتهى البجاحه وقال لى أنى موش هقدر اعمل حاجه علشان انا موش ممكن أفضح صديقتى لأكن هو مرآته هتزعل شهر ولا اتنين وهترجع له


----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

*اعتقد ان هذة السيدة لا تشعر بالندم علي ما فعلة 
وانما تتخذ من أخطاء زوجها شماعة ووسيلة لتبرير العلاقة الآثمة 
وأنها ليست علي استعداد ان تتخلي عن ماهي فية لاجل علي الاقل أطفالها الذين 
يظلمون ويقتلون كل يوم تخون فية هذة السيدة سر الزيجة المقدس 
لذلك يتوجب تتدخل اب الاعتراف لوقف هذة المهزلة التي سوف يذهب ضحيتها أطفال لاذنب لهم سوي ان اباءهم ليسوا 
علي قدر من المسؤولية 
وإبلاغ الزوج وهو وحدة له حق ان يكمل حياتة معها او لا 
اما الاطفال فهذة السيدة الغير نادمة علي الخطية والمستمرة فيها غير آهلة تماماً لتربية أولادها 
ولابد من أخذ الموضوع بصرامة وليس بالطف او الين 
لا هناك أطفال لابد ان يخروجوا من هذا الشر 
شكرًا ​*


----------



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

يا ساده انا مقطنع زيكم بالضبط بفداحه الى هى فيه بس انا عاوز اعرف رأيكم وأنا ها طبع كل دا وهاوريهولها علشان تعرف رأى المجتمع لأنى الأستاذ الى معاها بيقنعها أنهم موش بيعملو حاجه غلط وان المجتمع متخلف يهمنى قوى عدد مشاركتكم. بس الأهم انا اعمل ايه دلوقت دا المهم. شكرا


----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

الحل الوحيد تقول لاب الاعتراف ولو وصلت الامر لسيدنا اسقف المحافظة او 
المنطقة اللي هي فيها 
بدل ما الامور تتطور ونلاقي الصور والفضائح 
بص أنا مش عايزة أدين واحكم بس دة من واقع خدمتي ان لازم حد يتدخل مش هينفع يفضل الموضوع في نطاق الأصدقاء فقط لازم يصبح في نطاق اصحاب القرارات الصارمة


----------



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

فى سؤال مهم أقف جنبها مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان فى المواضيع الى زى دى ماحدش بيكون عارف هاترسى على ايه ولا اسيبها لحالها ويكتفى بالصلاة لها   اعمل ايه


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

طب سؤال تاني مهم...

الاستاذ اللي معاها ده....بيخون مراته ليه؟! وهل هي تستاهل منه كده؟

طب بعيد عن المجتمع بقى....

لو هو مقتنع انه صح....ليه ما يصارحش مراته ويقول لها انا مش عايز اعيش معاكي تاني وباحب واحدة تانية؟

لو هو فعلاً مقتنع ان اللي بيعمله مافهوش غلط....يقول لها....


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> فى سؤال مهم أقف جنبها مع الوضع فى الاعتبار ان فى المواضيع الى زى دى ماحدش بيكون عارف هاترسى على ايه ولا اسيبها لحالها ويكتفى بالصلاة لها   اعمل ايه



فكرة كويسة انك تطبع لها التعليقات دي....يمكن ضميرها يصحى


ويا ترى هي لو جوزها خانها....ﻷن واضح انها مش مدياله كفاية بدليل خيانتها ليه.....هيبقى ايه احساسها؟


----------



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

الأستاذ الى معاها مفهمها أنهم الاتنين مظلومين هو موش مرتاح مع مرآته الى موش قادره تفهمه رغم محاولاته معاها وهى كمان  وكمان موش هيقدر يهد بيته علشان البنات استهبال يعنى


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> الأستاذ الى معاها مفهمها أنهم الاتنين مظلومين هو موش مرتاح مع مرآته الى موش قادره تفهمه رغم محاولاته معاها وهى كمان  وكمان موش هيقدر يهد بيته علشان البنات استهبال يعنى



ما هو بيستهبل طبعاً وهي ﻻزم تعترف بكده...

حاجة كمان....بما ان انا كمان شايف المجتمع متخلف جداً....احب اسألهم:
بما انهم تقدميين زيي كده...

مظلومين ايه بقى؟ مش البهوات كل واحد فيهم اختار من 18 سنة مثلاً انه هيعيش مع ده او مع دي!
هو حد ضربه على ايده؟

اي حد تقدمي كان ﻻزم يعرف انه ﻻزم يؤدي الالتزامات اللي وعد بيها!
كانت فين هي لما اختارت جوزها ووافقت تتجوزه؟ مش هي تقدمية؟ يعني المفروض بتفهم وشايفة الراجل بيعرف يعبر عن حبه وﻻ بيتجوز واحدة وخلاص!

طالما مش قادرة حتى تميز دي، ,طالما مش انسانة مسئولة مابتعرفش تؤدي التزاماتها....والاستاذ اللي معاها اكتر منها كمان في اللوم....لانه لو افترضنا ان الست دي كان عليها ضغط مجتمعي عشان تتجوز طب هو بقى كان ايه عذره؟ اختار مراته وهو مش بيحبها ليه؟ وفي الاخر يقول مظلوم؟! انا مش عايز اشتم يعني!

ماهو م الاخر كده....يا تلتزم بمجتمعك المتخلف...يا اما لو انت تقدمي فعلاً....تتصرف كشخص تقدمي (مسئول - حر في اتخاذ قراراته ومتحمل لنتائجها - ملتزم بكلمته ووعوده - صريح ﻻ يخاف التعبير عن رايه...بمعنى كل واحد فيهم لو شايف نفسه صح يصارح مراته او جوزه يقول له مش عارف اعيش معاك...بس يعوضه عن القرار الغلط اللي خده من 18 سنة لما اختاره زوج او زوجة....وطلع مش اد مسئوليته)


----------



## amigo (16 فبراير 2013)

انا بشكر كم على المشاركات وأتمنى مشاركات اكتر وآراء أكثر  وخاصه لو فى احد الخدام الى عندهم خبره فى حل هذه الموضعات أو احد الآباء الكهنة فى المنتدى ولو ممكن رأى أداره المنتدى لان الموضوع هام وهذه السيده من بيت عظيم وأنا خائف جدا على أولادها وبيتها وزوجها


----------



## amigo (17 فبراير 2013)

هو حضرته الأستاذ مفهمها انه كان نفسه يتجاوزها زمان قبل مرآته بس هى فى الفترة دى كانت بتحب حد تانى قوى وكمان هو كان شايف انه اقل منها فى المستوى وعلى الرغم ان قصه حبها انتهت بدون جواز بس هو كان خطب صديقتها وانه دلوقت موش قادر يعيش وهى كمان من غير الحب دا


----------



## amigo (18 فبراير 2013)

*محتاج مشاركتكم وارئكم*

أرجوكم انا محتاج رد ونصائح والمهم اترك هذه الصديقة لحالها واقطع علاقتى بها ولا استمر فى المحاولة مع العلم أنى اميل الى مقاطعتها لانها طلبت عدم مناقشه الموضوع تانى معاها ونظل أصدقاء دون مناقشه الموضوع 
مهم جدا مشاركتكم.   شكرًا


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> هو حضرته الأستاذ مفهمها انه كان نفسه يتجاوزها زمان قبل مرآته بس هى فى الفترة دى كانت بتحب حد تانى قوى وكمان هو كان شايف انه اقل منها فى المستوى وعلى الرغم ان قصه حبها انتهت بدون جواز بس هو كان خطب صديقتها وانه دلوقت موش قادر يعيش وهى كمان من غير الحب دا



برضو هم مش تقدميين وبيفهموا؟

مش عملوا قرارات؟ هم اللي اختاروا وﻻ حد ضربهم على ايدهم!!

مستواها اعلى منه! ماهو لو الاتنين تقدميين ماكانوش خضعوا للمجتمع اللي حرمهم من دا...

اما طالما مش قادر يعيش من الحب ده....اتجوز واحدة تانية وظلمها معاه ليه؟


وهي طبعاً لما هي من الغباء (انا قاصد الكلمة وياريت لو فيه كلمة تانية مهينة عشان هي تقراها...يمكن تفوقها) بحيث ان ما عرفتش طول فترة الخطوبة ان اللي هيتجوزها ده مش هيعرف يشبع عاطفتها....اتجوزته ليه؟

اللي اختار يتحمل مسئولية اختياره!


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> أرجوكم انا محتاج رد ونصائح والمهم اترك هذه الصديقة لحالها واقطع علاقتى بها ولا استمر فى المحاولة مع العلم أنى اميل الى مقاطعتها لانها طلبت عدم مناقشه الموضوع تانى معاها ونظل أصدقاء دون مناقشه الموضوع
> مهم جدا مشاركتكم.   شكرًا



دي ما اعرفش افتي فيها بصراحة 

اتركها لحد احسن مني


----------



## amigo (18 فبراير 2013)

*أرجو المشاركة*

أكثر من 180 عضو شاهدو الموضوع ومفيش آراء انا احتاج مشاركتكم للأهمية جدا جدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أعتقد إن إنت عندكـ محآولة أخيرة معآهآ شخصياً
بإنكـ تنصحهآ لإستشآرة متخصص علآقآت مع زوجهآ ومنآقشة مشآكلهم بشكل سليم وعلمى
لو قآمت بآلخطوة دى بجدية يبقى هى فعلاً متضررة من وضعهآ وبتحآول تبعد
أمآ لو صممت تكمل إللى هى فيه
يبقى للأسف دوركـ إنتهى ولآزم آلأب آلكآهن يعآلج آلموضوع بآلشكل آلمنآسب حتى لو وصل لتبليغ آلزوج لإن دآ حقه


*" *ودآ مآيخلش بوضعكـ كصديق لإن إللى هى بتعمله خطأ فى حق إنسآن تآنى مش حقهآ لوحدهآ *"*


 
*..*​


----------



## Strident (18 فبراير 2013)

amigo قال:


> أكثر من 180 عضو شاهدو الموضوع ومفيش آراء انا احتاج مشاركتكم للأهمية جدا جدا



مي اميجو...

دي اصلها مش امتحان فيزيا 
محدش يعرف الناس دي شخصياً عشان يفتي كتير....

احنا بنعرض آراء....لكن تصرفك بقى في الاخر هيكون قرارك انت


----------



## amigo (19 فبراير 2013)

*مفيش ردود  مفيش خدام كبار ولا حد متخصص*

يعنى مفيش غير 3 أفراد بس الى بيردو طيب  طيب مفيش حد عنده خبرات سابقه فى الموضعات دى يفيدنا بيها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2013)

اقراء الموضوع ده اخى-----
قد يفيدك فى التعامل مع الموقف.
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228180

 اعتقد واجبك إنك ترشدها-- إنك توبخها-- تشعرها بقظاره خطيتها-- تعلمها إنها ماذال امامها الوقت و الفرصه للتوبه---


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

*سيبها يا عم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*بما إن فيه مشاركات أتحذفت للجميع بما فيها مشاركتى طبعا*
*مضطر أتعامل مع ( القصة ) كقصة حقيقية*
*يُسأل صاحبها عن مدى مصداقيتها *
*وبغض النظر عن أقتناعى من عدمه ( الذى لا يَهُم ) فى قليل أو كثير*
*سأضع رأى القانون وأبعاده *
*ولماذا ذهب القانون الى هذا الحد *
*حتى تَعُم الفائدة على الجميع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*لا تُسمع** " دعاوى الزنا " إلا من الزوج*
*لماذا ؟** ..وما هى علاقة هذا بقصتنا أو ( قضيتنا ) ؟ *​

*لو أن شخصاً زنا بأمرأة متزوجة ( ثم أراد ) أن يفضحها ويهددها *
*كى تستمر معه فى العلاقة الآثمة مثلاً ...*
*أو شخص عرف أو نمى الى علمه أن هناك وقائع زنا بين رجل وامرأة*
*ثم جاء هذا أو ذاك أو كلاهما معاً ليشهدا بذلك أو يقررا*
*القانون والشرع المُستمد منه هنا بيقولهم ( إخرس) أنت وهو *
*( مالكش دعوة ) مش شأنك *
*حتى الزانى ؟؟؟ - المُعترف بالواقعة ؟ *
*نعم** حتى الزانى *​ 
*لماذا ؟*
*لأن الزانى والشهود أرادوا أن يقوضوا أركان أسرة بُنيت على المحبة والتراحم فى الأصل*
*حتى ولو أخطأ أحد طرفي الأسرة** – فما هو ذنب الأولاد ؟*
*بل يمتد هذا الأثر لذوى القربى من الدرجة الأولى*
*الأب – الأم - الأخ – الأخت – و عائلات مُهددة بالفضيحة *
*حتى ولو تم ضبط الزوجة فى بيت دعارة ومعها رجل فى غرفة النوم*
*لا يستطيع صاحب الضبطية أن يوجه لها أتهاماً *
*ألا بعد الرجوع للزوج** وتحريكه للدعوى الجنائية ( دعوى زنا )*
*وذهب القانون لأبعد من ذلك بأن أعطى للزوج حق التنازل عن الدعوى*
*فى أى مرحلة من مراحل نظرها *
*حِفاظاً على كيانات الأُسر *​ 
*إذن الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع عليك بالسكوت*
*فقد أديت ما هو عليك من نصح وارشاد ولا داعى للأستمرار*
*فى جلب آراء من هُنا أو هناك ولا داعى لتعدد الأطراف*
*ولا داعى للأستمرار فى طلب المشورة والرأى* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بما إن فيه مشاركات أتحذفت للجميع بما فيها مشاركتى طبعا*
> *مضطر أتعامل مع ( القصة ) كقصة حقيقية*
> *يُسأل صاحبها عن مدى مصداقيتها *
> *وبغض النظر عن أقتناعى من عدمه ( الذى لا يَهُم ) فى قليل أو كثير*
> ...



يا عمنا انت الله يسهلك مشاركتك راحت وهي واخده كام تقيم
الدور والباقي علي مشاركاتي انا اللي راحت بهاء 
اقصد هباء

المهم 
المشكله حلها في ايد الاب الكاهن اللي علي علم بالموضوع
لان جوزها لو عرف وكان صعيدي او من منطقه بتحكمها العادات والتقاليد يبقي هيقتلها
ولو اتجه للطريق التاني  اللي هو الطلاق وده حقه
يبقي سمعتها وسمعه اولادها اتدمرو 
لازم الموضوع يجي من نحيتها 
وهي اللي تحترم جوزها واولادها ونفسها
وبعدين دي لازم يتعملها حاجه اسمها صلاه الجاحد وتتعمد تاني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وبعدين دي لازم يتعملها حاجه اسمها صلاه الجاحد وتتعمد تاني*


*يعنى أية صلاة الجاحد ؟*
*ما تحطها ياعمنا علشان نستفيد *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى أية صلاة الجاحد ؟*
> *ما تحطها ياعمنا علشان نستفيد *​



لا مش هفيدك انا في دي 
سمعتها زمان في عظه
بس دي بتتعمل للي يجحد المسيح 
والزاني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا مش هفيدك انا في دي
> *سمعتها* زمان في عظه
> بس دي بتتعمل للي يجحد المسيح
> والزاني


*جزاك الله عنى كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته*
*مش عارف أودى جمايلك فين بصراحة *
*( سمعتها ) ؟ - هو أنت تبع قالوا له ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جزاك الله عنى كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته*
> *مش عارف أودى جمايلك فين بصراحة *
> *( سمعتها ) ؟ - هو أنت تبع قالوا له ؟*​



سمعتها من اب كاهن في عظه مش سمعتها عالقهوه يا حج


----------



## bb_5 (21 فبراير 2013)

صلاة الجاحد بتصلى فى حالتين :
الاولى : الارتداد عن المسيحية
الثانية: خطيئة الزنا مع غير مؤمنين بالمسيح 
نقلا عن موقع الانبا تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)

*اقولك الصراحة مع انها جارحة شوية 

لا هو هيبطل يقابلها ولا هى عايزاه يبطل و هو مبيضغطش عليها ولا غيره .. الموضوع كله فى ايدها هى .. و حتى لو جوز صحبتها دة بعد عنها شوية هتلاقيها مع واحد غيره .. العيب مش فى جوز صحبتها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .. العيب ان هى اللى الشهوة الجنسية اكلت دماغها .. ف حتى لو هددتوه و بعدتوه عنها او هو قرر يبعد بمزاجه او اى حاجة هى هتعرف تشبع رغبتها بطرق تانية ( زنا برضه ) سواء ممارسات عن طريق التليفون او عن طريق النت مع ناس ممكن تكون متعرفهمش اصلا ..

فببساطة لو قولت للكاهن ولا لاسقف ولا حتى للبطريرك و بعد جوز صحبتها عنها ابقى اضمن بقا انها متزنيش بأى طريقة تانية leasantr 

بعد الراجل دة مش حل .. الحل انها هى اللى تقرر انها تحترم نفسها .. و لو افترضنا ان الى عندها حالة مرضية ( ادمان جنسى ) يبقى تروح اى مصحة تتعالج ... لكن لو اللى عندها تلف اخلاقى يتحل ازاى ؟؟؟؟ 

اللى صعبان عليا فى الحوار دة جوزها و ولادها لا اكتر ولا اقل .. الراجل دة لازم يعرف ان مراته بتعمل كدة هيتجرح اة بس مش هيحس ان كل الناس قرطسته .. ساعتها هو صاحب القرار سواء ينفصل او يتطلق او يمكن هى تحس على دمها اما جوزها يعرف و تحاول تتهد .. و لو منفعش كل دة خدو منها ولادها و ابعدوهم و شوفو رد فعلها ايه ؟؟ هتقايض بعد ولادها قدام رغبتها الجنسية ؟؟ ولا هتراجع نفسها اما تلاقى كل حاجة بتروح منها ؟؟ 

و مين قال ان صحبتها لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها هتزعل شهر ولا اتنين و خلاص ؟؟ دى ممكن ترفع عليه قضية طلاق ببساطة و تكسبها و خصوصا مع وجود الشهود و الحوارات دى كلها .. دة زنا يا جماعة مش رايحين تقولولها جوزك بيتفسح مع واحدة .. بتقولو جوزك نام مع واحدة !! و عايزينها تزعل شهر ولا اتنين و ترجعله ؟؟ دة مفيش طلاق فى المسيحية عشان حاجة غير الزنا ..

اخيرًا بقا كلام الصلاة و ابونا يقعد يرشدها و يقولها .. عايز تجربه جربوه طبعا .. بس بنسبة 95% مش هيأثر فيها و زى ما انت قولت سبق و اتقال للكاهن و مفيش فايدة .. قولو للكهنة يصلو طبعا بس برضه خدو فعل صارم جنب الصلاة و الكلام *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وبعدين دي لازم يتعملها حاجه اسمها صلاه الجاحد وتتعمد تاني



*آنهو أب كاهن دا يا عمنا

أنا خايفة يكون أبونا حسان أو أبونا يوسف البدرى أو أبونا أبو إسحق الحوينى و لا حاجة

هههههههههههههههههههه

ما فيش حد بيتعمد مرتين يا أستاذى

الأب الكاهن دا قولنا عليه بس و إحنا نقوم بدور الواجب

آخرته هتبقى الشلح إن شاء الله 30:هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> و مين قال ان صحبتها لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها هتزعل شهر ولا اتنين و خلاص ؟؟ دى ممكن ترفع عليه قضية طلاق ببساطة و تكسبها و خصوصا مع وجود الشهود و الحوارات دى كلها .. دة زنا يا جماعة مش رايحين تقولولها جوزك بيتفسح مع واحدة .. بتقولو جوزك نام مع واحدة !! و عايزينها تزعل شهر ولا اتنين و ترجعله ؟؟ دة مفيش طلاق فى المسيحية عشان حاجة غير الزنا ..
> 
> *



*إنسى الكلام دا خالص 

الواقع غير

شوفى مشاركة الاستاذ عبود و إنتى تفهمى 

من الصعب جدا إثبات حالة الزنى

ممكن أقول إستحالة 

و بعدين شهود إيه اللى بتقولى عليهم

حد شافهم ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!:smil16:​*


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2013)

*أنا برضة سمعت في وعظة في التلفزيون لأب كاهن إن صلاة الجاحد دي بتتعمل فعلاً في حالة الزنى لكن مجابش سيرة التعميد تاني*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا برضة سمعت في وعظة في التلفزيون لأب كاهن إن صلاة الجاحد دي بتتعمل فعلاً في حالة الزنى لكن مجابش سيرة التعميد تاني*​



* مش تعميد بالمعني الكامل 
بس حاجه زي كده 
زي ما قولتلكم انا مش عارف بالظبط 
دي عظه سمعتها وانا في اعدادي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*ما المقصود بصلاة الجاحد ؟

ما المقصود بصلاة الجاحد ؟

ومتى تصلى ؟

وما هو طقس صلاتها ؟


من تراث كنيستنا القبطيه الارثوذكسيه وتستخدمها الكنيسه فى بركه ابنائها التائبين

والذين وقعوا فى خطايا خاصه مثل : - خطيه جحد الايمان وإنكار المسيح أى الارتداد .

- خطيه الزواج من شخص غير مؤمن ثم التوبه وقبول الطرف الاخر ( الزوج أو الزوجه اذا كان متزوجا ) توبه شريكه .

ولان الكنيسه لا تعيد ممارسه سر المعموديه والميرون للتائبين فقد رتبت هذه الصلاة لكى لا يحرموا من نعمة الاسرار المقدسه 

والجميل فى هذه الصلاة أن الكاهن أثنائها لا يطلب طلبات توبة بصيغة المفرد ( عن التائب فقط ) بل يطلبها بصيغة الجمع 

( لنفسه والتائب ولبقية الشعب ) إنها شركه فى الشفاعه والنصرة معا .

ويتلخص طقس الصلاة فى أن الكاهن يملأ أنيه بالماء ويصب فيها زيت مصلى عليه ثم يصلى صلاة الشكر ويعطى البخور فى الاربع جهات

ثم يقرأ البولس وأوشيه الانجيل ثم فصل من إنجيل لوقا البشير ( قصه الخروف الضال ) وبعدها يصلى الكاهن الأواشى الكبار 

ثم يتلو التائب مع الحاضرين قانون الايمان ثم يصلى الكاهن أوشيه تعرف بأوشيه الجاحد ويرشم الكاهن الماء ثلاث رشومات بالصليب ..

وهنا يخلع التائب ثيابه فى مكان منفصل ( إشارة الى أن الخطيه التى سقط فيها  جعلته عريانا من النعمه ) ويرش الكاهن الثياب بالماء ثلاث مرات

ثم يصب الماء على رأسه ويرشمه بالزيت استعدادا للتناول ..

اشارة الى عودة الانسان لنعمة الاسرار المقدسه التى كان قد فقدها بخطيته .

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * مين قال ان صحبتها لو عرفت ان جوزها بيخونها هتزعل شهر ولا اتنين و خلاص ؟؟ دى ممكن ترفع عليه قضية طلاق ببساطة و تكسبها و خصوصا مع وجود الشهود و الحوارات دى كلها ..*


*لا تُسمع دعوى الزنا على الزوج *
*الا اذا ضبطته على ( فراش الزوجية )*
*يعنى حتى لو ظبطته فى بيت دعارة لا تُسمع دعواها فى الزنا*
*لكن يُسمع دعواها فى الطلاق لنفس ذات السبب*
*اذا تم أتهامه فعلاً فى قضية دعارة ( وهذه صعبة أيضاً )*
*بالنسبة للشهود فتفصيلة الشرع فيها فى منتهى الصعوبة*
*للأثبات *
*بالنسبة للحوارات دى كلها - لم يأت لها أى تفصيلة*
*لا فى شرع ولا فى قانون*
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

هي المشكلة كلها في المحاكم والقضايا؟!

فيه مشكلة هنا اسمها الخيانة...دي اهم من اي حاجة!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*اللى شاف خيانة وعمل اللى عليه من نصح ووعظ*
*عليه بالسكوت بعدها*
*حفاظاً على كيان الأسر*​


----------



## amigo (22 فبراير 2013)

*اجتمعت الآراء على ترك الموضوع  ومطلوب صلو تكم كن اجل البيتين. شكرًا*

ا عبود.   وتفضل تقابل زوجها وتكلم معاه وانت عارف الى بيحصل إحساس مقرف بصراحه لأكن واضح أنى هسمع كلامك وهقطع علاقتى بالاسره كلها اعتقد دا افضل حل وربنا معاهم هو الى يتولاهم وياريت كلكم تصلو اكيد ربنا يقدر يصلح الحال من اجل أولادهم لكل الأطراف ومن اجل البيتين. ولا يتركهم لغبوتهم.   شكرًا ليكم


----------

